# Local and Craft Brewed Beer



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

I am usually a beer drinker. I don't drink as much as I used too, and I usually only drink about once a week - if that. I have always preferred local and craft beers over the cheap, mass produced beers like Budweiser, Miller and Coors. I was wondering if anyone else was like that, and if they had local beers that they preferred?

I'm from North Carolina, and I have a number of choices.

My favorite is the Carolina Brewing Company's Imperial Stout. Since I prefer dark beers, this has become my favorite. It's a dark porter with a powerful flavor, yet it isn't too bitter.

I like the Lonerider's selection. Lonerider produces a number of western themed beers. Their Shotgun Betty and Sweet Josie are my go-tos at local eateries if they don't have my other selections. They serve as a good fall back, and I find them enjoyable.

If I'm in the mood, I like the Tap Room 21 brand of beer. I know that it isn't technically local, but it is only available at certain retailers and restaurants. The Copper Lager is one of my favorites, and can usually be found somewhere in my house. The Wheat Beer and the Belgian White are close seconds in my book.

So what are your favorites?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dogfish Head has grown so much I don't know if it should still be considered "local!!"


----------



## NEMaker (Jan 25, 2013)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Dogfish Head has grown so much I don't know if it should still be considered "local!!"


They might have grown, but they are still small. The largest 'craft' brewer is Sam Adams (they are used as the barometer for what is considered craft), and even then they are only 1% of the American Beer Market.

As far as local beers - New England Brewing Company makes some killer beers, especially Imperial Stout Trooper and Wet Willy Scotch Ale. I've been a home brewer for a few years now and am sitting for my beer judging certification test in a few months - usually prefer to brew and drink my own.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

I brew my own, so I don't drink much "commercial" beer. Some of the seasonals from places like Sierra Nevada and Sam Adams are OK. A friend of ours owns a "gastro pub" so we get to try quite a bit of the local brewery fare... Firestone, , Surf Brewery, etc. If I am pressed to pick a favorite "craft" brew, I have to say Blue Sky's Moose Drool would be my first choice.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Yuengling lager. Never heard of it until I moved to PA. Although it is national (or at least regional) now, it has only three breweries. Two are in PA (Pottsville and Mill Creek), and the third is inexplicably in FL. So, if I go to the package store and buy a case, it's very likely to be a local product.

A Pocono craft brewery would be Barley Creek (https://barleycreek.com/). Fair-to-Good stuff...but I'm still in the quaffing stage of life, so I usually stick with the Yuengling.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Yuengling lager. Never heard of it until I moved to PA. Although it is national (or at least regional) now, it has only three breweries. Two are in PA (Pottsville and Mill Creek), and the third is inexplicably in FL. So, if I go to the package store and buy a case, it's very likely to be a local product.
> 
> A Pocono craft brewery would be Barley Creek (https://barleycreek.com/). Fair-to-Good stuff...but I'm still in the quaffing stage of life, so I usually stick with the Yuengling.


If I'm hanging out with my friends, and I don't know what they like, I usually bring a case of Yuengling. It's a safe go-to, because everyone will usually drink it.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Adventure Wolf said:


> It's a safe go-to, because everyone will usually drink it.


I agree.

For me, I'm impressed that it tastes like a real beer.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Budweiser is our local beer of choice. Can't go wrong with the King!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you guys remember Yeungling before it was amber??

We'd buy it in the late 70s for $5 a case.

For tall boys!! 

(It was awful)

Reading, Schmidts, all the same.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Do you guys remember Yeungling before it was amber??
> 
> We'd buy it in the late 70s for $5 a case.
> 
> ...


What do you think of it now? Assuming that it's very different now and not just a different color, I think it's pretty good.

Wow, is this one of the few cases where a product got better over time?


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Confirmed beer nerd here. Hop forward, barrel aged, high abv, sour, funky, tart, sweet. Pretty much any style except adjunct lagers. I have a nice saison lined up for later on.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

I went to college in PA and lived there for about three years afterwards. There was a crappy little diner in town (Scalles in Carlisle, PA, for those who are curious) that would sell draft Yeungling in gallon milk jugs. Was about $11 for a jug, as I recall. Friends would visit from out of state, and I would always take them there for a beer run. The look on their faces as it slowly dawned what the hell was going on was priceless.

In the college days, a case of Yeungling from the beverage distributer was only about $18. That was big money, so we'd go for a case of Lion's Head for about $12. I think Lion's Head was maybe 16-17 by the time I graduated, which was a shame. I remember one winter break bringing two cases of LH home to Missouri in the trunk of the car. Good times drinking the beer and slowly loosing the ability to figure out the puzzles printed on the inside of the caps.

For the price, both Yeungling and Lion's Head are both much preferred to Budweiser, Coors, Miller etc. 

For those who live in Missouri, and probably the surrounding states, Boulevard Brewery is highly recommended. If you can, buy a 12 pack sampler- normally has their wheat and pale ales, which are both good, balanced expressions, and also two selections from their 'tasting room'- the last I bought had a rye and a very hoppy IPA. I'm not a huge hops guy, but the rye ale was very good. Boulevard also makes a series, "Smokestack Series" as I recall, served in 750mL bottles. These are all very good, and can be had nationally (or, at least I am able to buy them here in Boston). Tank 7 Farmhouse Ale is my favorite of this series, although I have also seen here in Boston bourbon barrel aged ales, which look delicious as well. Anyone who can get Tank 7 is strongly encouraged; I have even seen it on draft in a few places in MO and also a place here in Boston.

Penna. also has a great variety of craft brews available. Yeungling is actually a macro-brew, as is Lion's Head, although as said above they are both very good for the money. Those close to Harrisburg, PA are encouraged to visit the Troegs brewery, as well as Appalachian Brewing Co. I don't have any particular recommendations, although both are very good breweries with a range of products to suit many tastes. ABC in particular has a large rotation of seasonal brews which are often very appealing. Those who live in Central PA are also encouraged to visit a Market Cross Pub if they have the chance. Market Cross has locations in Carlisle and Chambersburg and has house brews which are very good. I would always get the red ale, which is especially delicious when available as a cask ale.

MA has a wealth of craft brewers as well, although I have not had the time to explore them as fully. From what I've sampled so far, Harpoon is a strong brewery, worth exploring. I honestly wouldn't consider Sam Adams a craft brewery anymore, and to be honest have found their beers to be nothing special. They are widely available, however.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

https://oregoncraftbeer.org/facts/

All this competition makes for some outstanding creations. My 100 gram carb limit forces me to the sidelines though. As the man says- I dont always drink micros but when I do I prefer Bridgeport IPA.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Yuengling lager. Never heard of it until I moved to PA. ......


Funny story about this beer. I'm a native South Texas boy and a while back in Quantico I looked at the taps behind the bar and I asked for "Some of that Chinese beer". He looked at me funny and I continued "You know, that Ching-a-ling beer right there."

When the whole bar stopped laughing at me I got my first taste of Yuengling. Good stuff!

That said San Antonio has a long history of local breweries including Lone Star (The National Beer of Texas) and Pearl. The Blue Star is fairly new but they brew a very good stout.

https://www.bluestarbrewing.com/


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

We in the USA are truly living in the golden age for lovers of inventive craft beer.


----------



## GatorFL (May 13, 2013)

You should see if there is a craft beer festival in your area. We have a bunch down here in South FL. We usually get a big group together and hire a car/bus and try everything. Not only will you find some new and different things to drink, it's also a hell of a party!


----------



## NEMaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Kreiger said:


> MA has a wealth of craft brewers as well, although I have not had the time to explore them as fully. From what I've sampled so far, Harpoon is a strong brewery, worth exploring. I honestly wouldn't consider Sam Adams a craft brewery anymore, and to be honest have found their beers to be nothing special. They are widely available, however.


Sam Adams is still only the smallest drop in the bucket for the brewery industry, so are still craft when considering that AB-InBev and Miller Coors control 80% of the market. Sam's seasonal ale's are good goto's when a bar only has InBev stuff on tap. Their small batch collection is also pretty good, like The Vixen Chocolate Chili Bock.

And technically speaking, Yuengling isn't considered to be a craft beer and is bigger than Sam Adams https://www.brewersassociation.org/...association-releases-top-50-breweries-of-2012


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> What do you think of it now? Assuming that it's very different now and not just a different color, I think it's pretty good.
> 
> Wow, is this one of the few cases where a product got better over time?


It's much better.

To get a taste of how it used to be, try some "Premium" if you can find it!!

This is simply one of the few exceptions the "80s were better" rule!!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't drink that much beer anymore, but I do drink beer. I can't remember the last time I had a beer from even a place as large as Sam Adams. My go-tos are Dogfish Head, Foothills, Russian River, Goose Island, and Lost Abbey, plus whatever is highly local to where I'm drinking beer (I used to live a mile from Port City so I drank a lot of Port City - that sort of thing). I used to be much more in to beers and an avid Untapped user. Now, in a typical week I will usually have two glasses of red wine and a glass of scotch. Of course, every once in a while, when my wine cellar* is freshly stocked, I may knock out a couple bottles of red in a week and when the granite and refrigerator for the new bar in my basement are finally installed, I will probably drink more beer as well.


*My "wine cellar" is of course not really a wine cellar, just a hidden overhead cabinet on a stairwell which stores about 60 bottles and has never been more than half full.


----------



## GatorFL (May 13, 2013)

Tilton said:


> I don't drink that much beer anymore, but I do drink beer.


Now that I think about it, I am the same way. I prefer liquor to beer now. Usually some sort of rye or bourbon.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Today I had the pleasure of drinking a few bottles of Spencer Brewery's Trappist Ale, brewed by the monks of St. Joseph's Abbey in Spencer, MA. Apparently this is the first and only official 'Trappist' ale produced in the US. I first heard of this brew on NPR, but assumed the production level would be too low for me to source any without some effort. Much to my surprise, I found a 4-pack in the cold case of my local corner market. This is what is apparently called a patersbier, basically a table-beer. The ale has a nice amber color and a good flavor profile- I'm no tasting expert, but I would describe it as lightly-hopped, spicy, floral, yeasty, and medium-bodied. Recommended to any who find it in a local store.

https://postimg.org/image/r62esknth/ https://postimg.org/image/7mxtj7p1x/


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

I forgot to mention the Salt Lakes Brewing Company. They have two really good beers. I like the Edmond Fitzgerald and the Eliot Ness.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Guinness and cider drinker, but should any of you find yourselves in Orlando, do visit my friends at Orlando Brewing. Great gentlemen.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

I've never really tried craft beers. Throughout my time in the military, and while I was living in Korea, I only drank to get drunk; so Coors, Budweiser, and Miller - or Natty were good enough. Since moving to Maryland, I've gone to a few tap houses that some old military friends recommend and I've found that I enjoy ales, particularly IPAs. There's a place called The Ale House that I've gone to a few times, and a few other craft beer pubs in the same area. I still don't know much about beer, but I remember drinking a few from Stone that were good. A lot of the other bars carry Flying ***** and Dogfishhead beers that weren't too bad. At more chain type establishments I'll usually order a seasonal Sam Adams. 

I still indulge in some beer pong and beer binge drinking, which can only call for Natty Ice or Coors light.


----------



## thatdarndaniel (Jul 8, 2014)

Tilton said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a beer from even a place as large as Sam Adams. My go-tos are Dogfish Head, Foothills, Russian River, Goose Island, and Lost Abbey, plus whatever is highly local to where I'm drinking beer.


That's good stuff. Lost Abbey/Port Brewing are semi-local to me. I find that Stone IPA is widely available here (Southern California) and is a good stand in, but in general, I'm trying to cut back on indulgence and make it "really count." To wit, when I can get Pliny or Blind Pig, I'll go for it! Or Stone Enjoy By is always a favorite of mine. Gone are the days of keeping a case in the garage.

One thing for sure: I stick with the craft brewers. Support the little guys. I even have second thoughts when I see Goose Island due to its ownership (however "unobtrusive" as it is) by Anheuser-Busch.


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

We are surrounded by breweries here. It spoils us. A short drive will take to me Founder's, Bell's, New Holland, Arcadia, etc. Not to mention is less than 5min away.

I like beer, but I don't usually drink it, I prefer liquor. For beer, I prefer Founder's Centennial IPA. Additionally, I always get a 6 pack of Bell's Hopslam each year when it becomes available, because it always sells out so fast, and it's that good.


----------



## Fletcher (Feb 22, 2012)

Halbermensch said:


> We are surrounded by breweries here. It spoils us. A short drive will take to me Founder's, Bell's, New Holland, Arcadia, etc. Not to mention is less than 5min away.
> 
> I like beer, but I don't usually drink it, I prefer liquor. For beer, I prefer Founder's Centennial IPA. Additionally, I always get a 6 pack of Bell's Hopslam each year when it becomes available, because it always sells out so fast, and it's that good.


Agreed on the Hopslam. At my local beer store they don't even put it on the shelves. You have to make reservations to get a piece of the limited allocation the store gets from its distributor.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I think KBS sold out in Birmingham in about two days. I couldn't find it anywhere...


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Adventure Wolf said:


> My favorite is the Carolina Brewing Company's Imperial Stout. Since I prefer dark beers, this has become my favorite. It's a dark porter with a powerful flavor, yet it isn't too bitter.
> 
> I like the Lonerider's selection. Lonerider produces a number of western themed beers. Their Shotgun Betty and Sweet Josie are my go-tos at local eateries if they don't have my other selections. They serve as a good fall back, and I find them enjoyable.
> 
> So what are your favorites?


I 'm surprised you didn't mention Duck Rabbit. If you like the Lonerider beers, Duck Rabbit will be up your alley. Their milk stout is good, but they nail the seasonal darks better than most.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

My current favorite is Monkish Brewing in Torrance CA. They have some amazing Belgian Ales


----------



## Allen Dreadmon (Nov 8, 2014)

BC and Ontario are experiencing a craft beer renaissance right now. The problem (in Ontario) is that only a few of the brands are readily available. You have to actually go to the brewery to get a full selection of their offerings.

My favourties are Bellwood Brewery, Junction and Muskoka.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 14, 2014)

I also don't drink as much as I used to, but when I drink beer I prefer the locals - whether here in North Texas or travelling. The offerings of a city or region are part of its unique personality, and the big guys don't need my support.

The local craft beer scene has continued to improve over the last several years. Fort Worth has a couple breweries I like: Rahr & Sons - I go for their Ugly Pug black lager or Texas Red red lager. I also enjoy their seasonal Iron Thistle Scottish-Style Ale and Gravel Road German-Style Altbier. From Martin House I usually go with their Pretzel Stout, but their limited edition Rubberneck Red was fantastic.

Other locals I enjoy are Revolver (from Granbury) and Deep Ellum, Four Corners and Lakewood (all from Dallas).

I'll probably be having Revolver's Blood & Honey or Deep Ellum's IPA with a helping of Rockstar Tacos from Atomic Subs this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Look to find a local version of a Helles or a Bohemian Pilsner.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Donnie said:


> I also don't drink as much as I used to, but when I drink beer I prefer the locals - whether here in North Texas or travelling. The offerings of a city or region are part of its unique personality, and the big guys don't need my support.
> 
> The local craft beer scene has continued to improve over the last several years. Fort Worth has a couple breweries I like: Rahr & Sons - I go for their Ugly Pug black lager or Texas Red red lager. I also enjoy their seasonal Iron Thistle Scottish-Style Ale and Gravel Road German-Style Altbier. From Martin House I usually go with their Pretzel Stout, but their limited edition Rubberneck Red was fantastic.
> 
> ...


I like Rahr a lot, the Ugly Pug was the first I had from them. we just recently started seeing Deep Ellum in Houston.

I prefer liquor (specifically scotch) by a wide margin, but I love supporting local breweries. Saint Arnold is arguably the heavyweight down here, followed closely by Karbach. Two of my favorites though are Buffalo Bayou Brewing Company and 8th Wonder Brewing. I'm actually drinking Buffalo Bayou's "Smoke on the Bayou" right now- the malts are smoked at local barbecue joints, which infuses some unique flavors into the beer.

8th Wonder is neat because all of its beers are Houston themed (heck, the brewery is named after the Astrodome). The brewery itself is Astrodome themed, designed around actual seats and memorabilia from the dome. They make a Vietnamese coffee porter called "Rocket Fuel" that is just fantastic.

I also like 512 and Zilker out of Austin- Zilker has a coffee milk stout that is great as well (unfortunately, I've only seen it sold in Austin). 512's "Pecan Porter" is the only beer my wife will drink.


----------

